# flooring in the bilge



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I understand your frustration, but that's alot of work to go through. I'd just suck the water out with a cheap shopvac and cover it up to keep the rain out when not in use. 

If you do insist on moving foward, since you are doing the whole floor anyway, why not raise it up a few inches and make the boat self bailing?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The products you mention are good products but marine ply would be more durable. Also I would add some side stiffeners and loose the cross braces to open it up.

I remodeled one like this before and I filled in the keels with foam in a can, cut flush, glassed over then added a floor. I also made dams every 2 foot out of thickend resin before foaming. I did this incase the keel ever got broken so I would not have to repair an entire keel, only a portion. Worked great and was much easier to repair many times.

Sweet boat.


----------

